# Tagged Deer Escaping



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Pale one for locking that thread.. what took so long LOL..

I want to make a statement from the standpoint of someone who has been there and done that in hopes that others who own or have owned ranches will lend their personal prespective... 
Having been involved with deer breeding and the introduction of exotics into high fence properties I have seen everything from breeder bucks to black bucks get out and either oh' sheet or oh' well was the responce.. It is part of the operation and a chance you assume when transporting animals.. some we were able to manipulate back into the place and others the neighbors got a crack at.. about 6-7 years ago a 17 year old boy killed a double drop while hunting down on the river.. we were happy to hear the young man got the deer and never said a word about it..
Did you know that Black Bucks can jump a 15 foot cattle gaurd?? well neither did I..

It's a chance you take and a problem you have to assume...Walker

BTW did yall hear obama won the heisman trophy.. Yea! he watched a college football game on Saturday..


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

BTW did yall hear obama won the heisman trophy.. Yea! he watched a college football game on Saturday.. 

Dat's funny!!
BB


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

all you guys need to read up on HB 3330 or contact TP&W on the new game laws in texas , JUST READ UP


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations to President Obama.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What is it about my post that makes you want to start making accusations Pilar.. I'm sorry your hunt turned out to be less than you expected and as far as I'm concerned that horse is dead... The *you guys* who wrote this post doesn't need to brush up on any game laws.. You missed my point completely..Walker


pilar said:


> all you guys need to read up on HB 3330 or contact TP&W on the new game laws in texas , JUST READ UP


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

pilar said:


> all you guys need to read up on HB 3330 or contact TP&W on the new game laws in texas , JUST READ UP


huummm,, www.hro.house.state.tx.us/pdf/ba81r/*hb3330*.pdf

interesting..Kind of off base from RR post. sorta maybe.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Tags that I have seen usually just have a number..... 
How in the world would someone plan on catching an escaped animal anyway?????? Tranquilizer dart????? Then you would have to get access to any property that you think your animal may be on.....

A long time ago my dad was hunting outside of Bedias, TX. Asleep in the stand, wakes up and see a very large, heavy horned 10pt in the ROW. Dad rolled his arse and upon further inspection, the deer had a tag in his ear. It had to have gotten out of a neighbors game ranch. 

The deer is still hanging above my dad's fireplace.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Did your dad get it mounted with the tag in the ear? I know I should your have.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> Tags that I have seen usually just have a number.....
> How in the world would someone plan on catching an escaped animal anyway?????? Tranquilizer dart????? Then you would have to get access to any property that you think your animal may be on.....
> 
> A long time ago my dad was hunting outside of Bedias, TX. Asleep in the stand, wakes up and see a very large, heavy horned 10pt in the ROW. Dad rolled his arse and upon further inspection, the deer had a tag in his ear. It had to have gotten out of a neighbors game ranch.
> ...


With the tag or w/o the tag.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Go ahead and quit now Robo sense you opened this can.... lmao!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I dont know what he did when he took it to the taxidermist, but he still has the tag and it is not on the deer but you can see the hole.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> Thanks Pale one for locking that thread.. what took so long LOL..
> 
> I want to make a statement from the standpoint of someone who has been there and done that in hopes that others who own or have owned ranches will lend their personal prespective...
> Having been involved with deer breeding and the introduction of exotics into high fence properties I have seen everything from breeder bucks to black bucks get out and either oh' sheet or oh' well was the responce.. It is part of the operation and a chance you assume when transporting animals.. some we were able to manipulate back into the place and others the neighbors got a crack at.. about 6-7 years ago a 17 year old boy killed a double drop while hunting down on the river.. we were happy to hear the young man got the deer and never said a word about it..
> ...


A couple of years back after the New Years Eve party, a couple of Mr. Epleys tagged does got out and were walking along 72, made a couple of calls and opened the gates in front of the hanger and hearded them back in. They were not that spooked at all, and I think Pablo has some explaining to do. rs


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Kind of reminds me of many years ago had been bog hunting all week and couldn't get one. And then on a Saturday night around midnight heard the dog going ape $hit. Ran outside to find they had a hog penned in the corner of a fence. To say the lease we ended up getting hog. Found out a few days later a guy about miles down the road had around 98 of his 100 hogs get out. But for years to come we shot hogs that had been cut and some with ear tags.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

So, some are saying that a tagged Elk, Axis, Blackbuck is property and if I shoot one on my place the "owner" of the tagged animal can sue me for damages. 
If the tagged animal comes onto my place and I photograph it and trace it back to the owner, can I sue them for the damages that the animal caused to my place ? Damage to a feeder, cost of corn/protein the animal ate while on my land, cost to clean up elk "poop" that is smelling up my environment ?


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

I think I hear the keymaster heading this way again.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

question,, If a trophy is on my ranch,, standing sideways at 200 plus out.. he meets requirements. You expect me not to pull the trigger till he turns around and I see the other ear.. your are freaking tripping!!!!!!!!!


croakers are better than plastics...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



waterspout said:


> question,, If a trophy is on my ranch,, standing sideways at 200 plus out.. he meets requirements. You expect me not to pull the trigger till he turns around and I see the other ear.. your are freaking tripping!!!!!!!!!
> 
> croakers are better than plastics...


:walkingsm:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

One of my pardners owns a ranch in Junction. And as many know here there are many exotics up there. I work a lot on that ranch when i go and have had fence detail many times. 
It is common practice up there to leave what shows up in your high fence in your high fence. Many animals get out. Many animals get in. 
Out gate was swung shut on a loose Red Stag one time and no one could figure out where it came from. With him being the only red deer on the property he was one lonley son of gun. 
All i can tell is most all ranchers up there that are neighbors talk. Animals cross fences no matter how high it is. Either by going under or over or through.
One year i was sitting the stand by the neighbors land. A female Audad was on the neighbors land and one of our large males came out to greet her. He rammed the fence. then he backed up turned and rammed the fence again. i finally got out of the stand when i firured out he wasn;t going to quit and i ran him off. He would have made it through there i promise you. 

Biggie


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

What tag? No, I don't know how he got that split in his ear. Maybe he got it caught in a fence or in a fight. He looks exactly like one of your trophies? Wow, you must have some good deer over there. You know I once met a guy in Alaska that looked just like this guy I went to school with in Texas. It's amazing how that works. Hey, just a tip before you leave - you better hurry and shoot this guys long lost cousin before he escapes.



waterspout said:


> question,, If a trophy is on my ranch,, standing sideways at 200 plus out.. he meets requirements. You expect me not to pull the trigger till he turns around and I see the other ear.. your are freaking tripping!!!!!!!!!
> 
> croakers are better than plastics...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

It's amazing how I start a thread about how loosing tagged deer is just part of the deal and an excepted lose by most land owners and it is turned into thread about how I will shoot it I don't care or I will sue someone if it eats out of my feeder... I'm not certain if half of yall even read my original post.. I'm certain of one thing *You Guys Are Killin Me...*


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

And then....


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


Is your place high fenced?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


BOOM!!!

Dude... how in the hell is ol' boy gonna know you shot his animals????

Are you completely surrounded by high fence???

If not... Blast 'Em!! :headknock


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Shoot them, eat them, hang them on the wall. When that land owner comes back and says i looked for my animals and couldn't find them, well the last time i saw them was......

THis guy may have chalked these animals up as a loss. If you dont shoot them send that guy a bill if he is an a******. Its like leasing property for cattle


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


If they are indeed like cattle, you put an ad in 2 local sources(newspaper and courthouse), owner has either 21 or 28 days to retrieve or claim them--pay a boarding and damage fee, or they are your property. This is the law with cattle. rs


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

not quoting all of you, but x2 to all of page 3. let's get er done!!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Tags don't eat good, toss 'em in the gut pile. Those that loose their exotics show 'em as a loss on their tax return anyway.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

LOL, my buddy had a Buffalo come onto his place and shot it with his bow. Turned out it was his neighbors. Short story is the neighbor finds out , plays a funny practical joke back including a sheriff, and we would go visit him every Christas holiday and laugh about it. Curly is still hanging at the ranch. Just my story.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, so let me get this straight. Them deers behind them high fences is property of the State of Texas which I is a member of, but I can't hunt'em. But them deers that come off them places onto someone else's private place is private property? And if I shoots a critter with a ear-ring then someone else gets to sue me, unless I throw it on the gutpile? Sure has come a long way from Pappy's lease! Think I'll just stick to fishin' Anyone know where I can find some croakers?:spineyes:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ask the animals in question to see their license and registration and if they can't produce it whack them...


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

*Exotic Hunt*



Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


Post pictures of the animals and I will make you an offer to come and remove the animals.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot a squirrel with an ear tag, must have came off the high fence trophy squirrel ranch next door. Man that as a high fence


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm just going to look for their voter registration card: if it has "Dem" stamped on it, I'm whackin' em...Ear Tags can be counterfeited, you know...


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

So can I tag some reds, have them escape my kiddy pool, then sue people that catch them? I could become rich!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*There is not a ****** thing that landowner can do to you!*



Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


You can shoot those animals there is nothing the landowner can do.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Brian P. said:


> I should have posted the whole story, I'm not looking to sue anyone for a deer eating out of my feeder. I want some deer removed that I know don't belong to me: Here's "the rest of the story"....
> We have seen a tagged Elk and 2 tagged Axis on a hill-country place I hunt (leasing it, don't own it). We know where they came from and have even stopped and let them know that a couple of their animals are wondering around. They've said they will come dart them and move them back once they get the time. They haven't, and they said we don't have their permission to shoot them. But we don't want to keep feeding them either.
> The "owner" of these animals is not your nice, friendly land-owner type. It is a high-fenced, high-end, exotic, canned-hunt operation. So, given those facts, and this thread is about tagged deer excaping, what, if any, options do we have with these animals ?


SHOOT IT AND DROP IT OFF AT HIS GATE


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

hmmmmmm, I believe when he finally decided to come over with his dart gun I probably would not have seen those animals in awhile.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dudes.. if anything is on your property, aside from a cow that has legal ownership status in the stae of texas due to cattle rustling days and hanging cattle thiefs.. shoot it. How the hail will the other landowner know what you did on your property? Sure, you can be nice and cause yourself headaches going out of your way if you want and the land owner deserves it.. but if you don't want to do that then feel free to do so... it is up to you and your character, not a law that I am aware of. How will you sleep at night... a full belly of elk steak and happy or a full belly of elk steak and guilt? It's your call and nobody elses.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'd shoot it out of season because the SOB was trespassing!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Got me a real good pair of Klein's just like these,..









that I carry in my backpack.

For those annoying ear tags,.....:biggrin:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

State_Vet said:


> I shot a squirrel with an ear tag, must have came off the high fence trophy squirrel ranch next door. Man that as a high fence


........high fence.....good one right there....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

funny how everyone is so trigger happy. just a thought. exactly why the lease Im on is shot out, and people still continue to shoot the first deer they see. i dont get it. maybe as a kid i shot enought rabbits, squirrels, dove, quail, and small game to not have an itchy finger for anything that moves. just thinking aloud............:brew:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Sounds like you would be happier hunting with a different group of hunters who are management minded...supposed to be fun but your post makes it sound like your a little bitter with your situation..Walker


expressfish said:


> funny how everyone is so trigger happy. just a thought. exactly why the lease Im on is shot out, and people still continue to shoot the first deer they see. i dont get it. maybe as a kid i shot enought rabbits, squirrels, dove, quail, and small game to not have an itchy finger for anything that moves. just thinking aloud............:brew:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

expressfish said:


> funny how everyone is so trigger happy. just a thought. exactly why the lease Im on is shot out, and people still continue to shoot the first deer they see. i dont get it. maybe as a kid i shot enought rabbits, squirrels, dove, quail, and small game to not have an itchy finger for anything that moves. just thinking aloud............:brew:


you must hunt on the same lease as Garret Ryan







:rotfl:


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

*Expressfish*

Sorry you have to deal with people like that. Ours is exactly opposite. We have a hard time getting anyone to get off the back porch and go hunt. No one wants to get too far away from the cooler/bar b q pit. Have to draw straws to see who 'has' to get up to take the kids to their stands in the mornings. Kids Kill Camp is what we have. All adults have done their share of killing in the past. Good thing though. Not many places are kid friendly anymore. Adults on our lease are scared to pull the trigger, too much ragging at the camphouse. Cook, Clean, play the guitar and sing. That's my job at deer camp these days. Wouldn't trade watching my kids get to hunt for anything in the world. Thank you God for letting me have healthy kids and good friends.


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgot, our lease in not shot up. I bow sat (hunting means intent to kill) Sat. evening last week and saw 18 does and 5 bucks. That is way below a normal total for a hunt. Acorns have the deer tight in the woods.


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

so for all of you that would shoot the deer and take the tag out. Would you shoot his cow and take its tag out too?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ejbroker said:


> so for all of you that would shoot the deer and take the tag out. Would you shoot his cow and take its tag out too?


you're comparing apples to oranges... state owned resource as opposed to private owned resource... deer have not quite been given exclusive private ownership yet, or at least that I am aware of. It's coming though... the next step. Maybe they will make them like minerals... LOL seems all these mineraless ranches down south are sold for the deer quality and quantity anyways... otherwise, who'd want just the land and no minerals in a great area containing oil and gas under it...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

WELL WRITTEN.. ME TOO... Walker


tickbird said:


> Wouldn't trade watching my kids get to hunt for anything in the world. Thank you God for letting me have healthy kids and good friends.


----------



## cjcass (May 31, 2009)

I remember when a flood washed out part of our fence on the family ranch near Hondo. My grandfather and I worked feverishly to get the cattle back on the property. Our concern was that they would be hit by a vehicle, thus setting the stage for potential criminal/civil proceedings brought by the driver (i.e. injuries, vehicle damage).

That being said, if I run into a "tagged" game (or non-game) animal that has escaped from their place of residence, can I sue the owner of the animal for damages? And, could they be charged criminally if a passenger or driver was killed in a vehilce wreck after hitting "their" animal?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

cjcass said:


> I remember when a flood washed out part of our fence on the family ranch near Hondo. My grandfather and I worked feverishly to get the cattle back on the property. Our concern was that they would be hit by a vehicle, thus setting the stage for potential criminal/civil proceedings brought by the driver (i.e. injuries, vehicle damage).
> 
> That being said, if I run into a "tagged" game (or non-game) animal that has escaped from their place of residence, can I sue the owner of the animal for damages? And, could they be charged criminally if a passenger or driver was killed in a vehilce wreck after hitting "their" animal?


Thats how it was on my Grandfathers ranch as well.
The few cows/bulls that got out and hit by cars caused big problems for my Paw-Paw.
The owner is responsible for his stock or the damage it causes...
But now days,too many thing that, nobody is responsible for sheet if they can blame it one someone else.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Proof would be your issue... that being said, why would you want to sue?? just shoot it..Walker


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

*Livestock*



InfamousJ said:


> you're comparing apples to oranges... state owned resource as opposed to private owned resource... deer have not quite been given exclusive private ownership yet, or at least that I am aware of. It's coming though... the next step. Maybe they will make them like minerals... LOL seems all these mineraless ranches down south are sold for the deer quality and quantity anyways... otherwise, who'd want just the land and no minerals in a great area containing oil and gas under it...


If an animal has a tag in it's ear it is considered livestock. So comparing a Axis, elk, blackbuck, breeder deer with a tag in it's ear to someone's cow or horse is exactly the same thing.
Saw it happen to a guy at Sulpher Creek taxidermy in Lampasas. Guy brought in a 160 class whitetail with a fresh tear in his ear. Game Warden looked at it suspicously and asked where he shot it. Guy tells him..apparently not too far from a high fenced place north of town. Long story short. I talked to the game warden a few days later @ the golf course. Guy was ticketed, fined, and was going to be sued by owner because they went to the ranch and found the tag in the gut pile. Deer had apparently gotten out after a flood washed a fence out.
So I guess the moral of the story is to go to your lease and dart and tag everything in sight and then your neighboring properties can't shoot them.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Don't sound right and doesn't sound right.. btw this doesn't sound right



ejbroker said:


> If an animal has a tag in it's ear it is considered livestock. So comparing a Axis, elk, blackbuck, breeder deer with a tag in it's ear to someone's cow or horse is exactly the same thing.
> Saw it happen to a guy at Sulpher Creek taxidermy in Lampasas. Guy brought in a 160 class whitetail with a fresh tear in his ear. Game Warden looked at it suspicously and asked where he shot it. Guy tells him..apparently not too far from a high fenced place north of town. Long story short. I talked to the game warden a few days later @ the golf course. Guy was ticketed, fined, and was going to be sued by owner because they went to the ranch and found the tag in the gut pile. Deer had apparently gotten out after a flood washed a fence out.
> So I guess the moral of the story is to go to your lease and dart and tag everything in sight and then your neighboring properties can't shoot them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ejbroker said:


> If an animal has a tag in it's ear it is considered livestock. So comparing a Axis, elk, blackbuck, breeder deer with a tag in it's ear to someone's cow or horse is exactly the same thing.
> Saw it happen to a guy at Sulpher Creek taxidermy in Lampasas. Guy brought in a 160 class whitetail with a fresh tear in his ear. Game Warden looked at it suspicously and asked where he shot it. Guy tells him..apparently not too far from a high fenced place north of town. Long story short. I talked to the game warden a few days later @ the golf course. Guy was ticketed, fined, and was going to be sued by owner because they went to the ranch and found the tag in the gut pile. Deer had apparently gotten out after a flood washed a fence out.
> So I guess the moral of the story is to go to your lease and dart and tag everything in sight and then your neighboring properties can't shoot them.


I would be fighting that all the way to the Supreme Court of Texas.. LOL unreal...

Deer are not quite under private ownership yet.. did you get that part? If you don't want anyone to possibly kill them... ensure your fence never fails.. which is impossible.


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree that it doesn't sound right, but it is the law. As long as it doesn't have a tag then hammer it. Like the guy that shot the 3 elk the other day, it was completely legal.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you still are not correct.. tag in whitetails do not turn them into a private stock animal for the owner of a high fenced ranch.. if it gets out, it is at risk to being taken by another hunter as it is a state owned deer on the books as of today.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ejbroker said:


> I agree that it doesn't sound right, but it is the law. As long as it doesn't have a tag then hammer it. Like the guy that shot the 3 elk the other day, it was completely legal.


Tag or no tag, if a "shooter" walks in front of me he's gettin popped.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Sounds like you would be happier hunting with a different group of hunters who are management minded...supposed to be fun but your post makes it sound like your a little bitter with your situation..Walker


 you know walker, Im on the maude traylor ranch down in point comfort. Guess theres not a whole lot of deer to speak of anyhow, but you'd think for a 10,000 acre ranch everyone should see SOMETHING at their stand. I know theres history of poaching and yadda yadda yadda....Ive heard it all. Buttttt, the fishing is great and my two kiddo's love it. Theres good times with friends and family and thats what really counts. ALTTTHOUGH, it wouldnt hurt so see a few bucks and does roaming around the place. Eric


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> you must hunt on the same lease as Garret Ryan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl:, that was funny. Believe me Ive read/lurked the 2cool boards for many years. That comment just made me "laugh out loud'. :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://www.estes.senate.state.tx.us/pr08/p062508a.htm



> While raising deer is not the same as raising cattle, there are similar issues with proper land management, fencing, nutrition, and health and welfare.





> Most states, as does Texas, considers its native deer population to be the property of the state and placed under the management of a statewide agency such as the Parks and Wildlife Department. Without specific state authority to grant private management of deer for commercial purposes, the availability of domestically commercially raised deer will be limited.


http://www.caller.com/news/2006/jul/13/legal-battle-brewing-over-deer-as-resource/

still looking...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

ejbroker said:


> If an animal has a tag in it's ear it is considered livestock. So comparing a Axis, elk, blackbuck, breeder deer with a tag in it's ear to someone's cow or horse is exactly the same thing.
> Saw it happen to a guy at Sulpher Creek taxidermy in Lampasas. Guy brought in a 160 class whitetail with a fresh tear in his ear. Game Warden looked at it suspicously and asked where he shot it. Guy tells him..apparently not too far from a high fenced place north of town. Long story short. I talked to the game warden a few days later @ the golf course. Guy was ticketed, fined, and was going to be sued by owner because they went to the ranch and found the tag in the gut pile. Deer had apparently gotten out after a flood washed a fence out.
> So I guess the moral of the story is to go to your lease and dart and tag everything in sight and then your neighboring properties can't shoot them.


if I'm supposed to be liable to see an ear tag for 200 or 300 yards I'll be damned...

it's not my repsonsibility to make sure other people's deer don't get out...

I think this story is BS anyway... just because a deer has an ear tag, that means it's "livestock"? I'm not saying you're lying, just saying the GW was possibly full of it.

maybe I should go around darting deer, then put a tag in them, claiming they are all mine.

I would really like to see that "law"...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://magissues.farmprogress.com/TFS/FS06Jun06/tfs16.pdf


> On a larger scale, high fencing tests
> the idea of public ownership of wildlife
> - at least, deer. A pending case
> in Texas involves a lawsuit between
> ...


http://www.thss.org/hermansnews.htm


> *Looking Down from the Saddle*
> 
> Prior to the 2003 session of the Texas Legislature, a handful of scientific deer breeders brainstormed and produced a bill to privatize Texas wildlife. After much haggling, they convinced the Texas Deer Association to go along with their scheme, and the TDA lobbyist Robert Saunders ferried the bill to the Chairman of the Natural Resource Committee Senator Ken Armbrister, Victoria - who gave it his stamp of approval. A public hearing was set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm am becoming very educated here lately... Morale of this story is...kill it...process it yourself. And keep your mouth shut. Hmm...same as the 'other' story.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Someone referenced this as the same as it being cattle in someone else's property and posting photo's up in the local stores, then taking ownership. That might be correct in some counties, but most are still open country or fence out counties. Meaning it's your responsibility to keep your neighbors livestock out. You can't charge lease. You can file a complaint with the sheriff's office about the livestock being a persistent nuisance, and eventually they will get the animals up and hold them until the owner pays the costs for capturing, and holding the stock. Most of the time you can throw damages into the mix, but can't ever take possession. Although going this route usually doesn't end in a very neighborly realationship.


----------

